# sušené mléko / mléko v prášku



## Riveritos

Hello,
What is the difference between sušené mléko and mléko v prášku?
If I'm talking about powdered milk as an ingredient of cakes, which term is more appropriate?
Thank you


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Hi, 
sušené mléko sounds more natural to me. I would use mléko v prášku in case you need to specify it with an adjective - kozí mléko v prášku, sušené odtučněné mléko v prášku etc. In a recipe I would suggest sušené mléko. But his is just how I feel the difference, maybe others will provide you with better explanations


----------



## Janulka

For me the same, I understand both, but I would probably use sušené mléko more often...


----------



## Riveritos

panzorzka.uli said:


> Hi,
> sušené mléko sounds more natural to me. I would use mléko v prášku in case you need to specify it with an adjective - kozí mléko v prášku, sušené odtučněné mléko v prášku etc. In a recipe I would suggest sušené mléko. But his is just how I feel the difference, maybe others will provide you with better explanations



Thank you for your explanation. But now I'm wondering why do you need to specify sušené odtučněné mléko v prášku is it not clear that it is powdered when you use the word  sušené in this case?


----------



## werrr

Riveritos said:


> Thank you for your explanation. But now I'm wondering why do you need to specify sušené odtučněné mléko v prášku is it not clear that it is powdered when you use the word  sušené in this case?


No, strictly speaking sušené mléko (dried milk) needn't be in the form of powder (mléko v prášku = powdered milk), it could be paste for example. But the difference is irrelevant from the practical point of view.


----------

